# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Dịch trọn gói đặt vé,làm visa,đặt phòng khách sạn đi myanmar

## vntour88

Dịch vụ trọn gói làm visa+đặt *vé máy bay đi myanmar*+đặt phòng khách sạn tại thành phố của myanmar cho khách hàng
Bạn đang băn khoăn khi đi Hong Kong không biết nên đi theo Tour du lịch trọn gói, hay làm visa, đặt vé máy bay, đặt phòng khách sạn riêng lẻ để tự đi sau đây là những thông tin hữu ích mà bạn cần quan tâm.
 * *Dịch vụ làm trọn gói :Đặt vé máy bay +visa myanmar+phòng khách sạn* của phòng vé Greencanal Việt Nam tầm:*700$++*
*Thủ tục hồ sơ làm* *visa myanmar* *gồm:*
-       Hộ chiếu gốc của đương sự
-       02 ảnh 5*5cm nền trắng.
-       Vé máy bay nếu có
-      Thông tin cá nhân cơ bản chi tiết.
-      Visa này là loại 1 lần được ở Myanmar 28 ngày
-      Làm khẩn trong ngày giá : 235 USD.

Sau khi đã có visa chúng tôi sẽ tiến hành đặt vé máy bay đi myanmar +đặt phòng khách sạn cho các bạn với mức giá là rẻ nhât,thời gian bay là phù hợp nhất,phòng đẹp và gần trung tâm nhất.
 Kính gửi quý khách tham khảo giá *vé máy bay  đi yangon-myanmar* của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines (VN): 
 HANOI –HONGKONG
 H:300$++ (khứ hồi 3 tháng)
Y:480$++(khứ hồi 1 năm)
Y:250$++(đi 1 lượt)
Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí.
 Ngoài dịch vụ trọn gói:đặt vé máy bay đi myanmar+visa đi myanmar+khách sạn ở myanmar ra .Bên công ty chúng tôi còn nhận đặt *tour trọn gói tham quan du lich myanmar* bao gồm:
·         Vé máy bay khứ hồi chặng Hà Nội - myanamr - Hà Nội.
·         Xe ôtô đưa đón sân bay
·         Thuế sân bay 2 nước và phụ thu xăng dầu Hàng Không.
·         Khách sạn 3*, tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng (Nếu lẻ áp dụng phòng 3 người).
·         Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
·         Phương tiện vận chuyển theo chương trình.
·         Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt kinh nghiệm tại myanmar
·         Bảo hiểm du lịch.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ
 Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel
 Địa chỉ: 85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội
 Phone: *04 3724 6521* (giờ hành chính)
 Mobile:  *Miss Thắm:0946 894 805 or 0948.353.663*
 Y!M: greencanal_89 /greencanaltour02

----------

